
Show HN: Colorpage – Web app to choose background color for your webpage - viveketic
https://github.com/viveketic/colorpage
======
gmemstr
This is neat, but I think you should tweak how the font colour is determined -
it's incredibly hard to read sometimes when you have a hex like #ff6600 and
the text is essentially pink. Maybe take a gander at the WCAG guidelines
[https://www.w3.org/WAI/standards-
guidelines/wcag/](https://www.w3.org/WAI/standards-guidelines/wcag/).
Otherwise, looks good.

